# Gravel With Whites



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey guys. Very urgent. Can I put gravel over the bed-a-beast. My frog doesnt eat in his tank, i feed him outside of it in another one, so he couldnt digest it right? would it be okay to put some gravel over it? Thanks guys.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

I really wouldnt, just get some nice smooth big river rocks. Just replied to your pm btw


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Uhoh my mom already bought them

Are you sure I cant? What are the cons?

thanks!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

dont do it mate, get rocks that are bigger than the frog! he will get them in his mouth, not worth it.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah but I dont feed him in there. My mom is already mad at me for getting bed a beast and she already got the gravel. you know how parents can be. How would it get in his mouth? I wont feed him in there


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

you should know by now that most of the time they are awake you are asleep... how would you know that he hadn't swallowed it? everyone ive ever spoken to says gravel with frogs is a huge no no, and you know how big their mouths are and how greedy and clumsy they can be. Dont risk it. 

Maybe next time tell your mum to wait before rushung out and buying thwe wrong thing. Same things happened with the tank and substrate so far...


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

I know! My parents just dont understand sometimes

:bash: 
Parent Me


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

i presume its your pet, so shouldn't you really be responsible for it? im not sayin what your mums doing is a bad thing, but read up on things first and inform her before she goes buying stuff for ya.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

I know I try... I'm not saying im gonna use the gravel. I have a fish tank too so i'll put it in there. But is there anything else that the gravel could do to my frog? Could he smell it and eat it, or anything like that? Just wondering thanks guys


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

they can just swallow it, when they are shedding and eating the skin for example. just seriously dont put it in. whats the problem with current substrate anyhu?


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

well its all dirty and gritty, and makes it so whenever I hold my Whites he gets stuff allover my hands, shirt, ground, etc. 

How about sand? Would that work?


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay my Mom said she would go out again.

Should I get sand? Would it get my frog dirty like the bedabeast? Thanks guys be quick shes leaving in 30 mins


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh I found this on the internet:



> *Substrates*
> The easiest option is to use _gravel_. It's easy to clean and comes in lots of different colors and sizes, and it's re-usable. Make sure to clean the gravel really well before lining your tank!
> Frogs have been known to accidentally swallow the occasional gravel stone, but this is harmless and generally the stones just pass right on through. You gotta figure if everything frogs eat crawls on the ground then they're bound to get some ground every now and again anyways!
> You can also find nice stones to line your tank. The main requirement is that the stones aren't sharp, leaving areas where frogs can scrape against them and wound themselves.
> ...


*You gotta figure if everything frogs eat crawls on the ground then they're bound to get some ground every now and again anyways!* Thats exactly how I feel.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

no no theres no way of keeping sand moist!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just use eco earth with a moss layer over it.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

or potting soil with shvagnum moss over the top. sand will dry it out n kill it. its easy with soil/eco earth and moss. just rinse out moss regularly and change soil!


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Hold on how about I do it like this:

UPLOADING PIC H.O


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay no sand. Guess your right. But how about this:









Gravel only 1 cm from bed abeast to surface


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

i know that website says its ok, but its best not to belive everything you read on it. im talking thru experiance. its not worth it mate. just go with the soil moss thing.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

FFS...

LISTEN TO PEOPLE!!!

For a frog you need MOISTURE, HUMIDITY neither sand nor gravel will provide this.

Youi shouldn't be worrying about getting your hands mucky because you shoudl not be handling your frog on a regular basis. Only for clean outs and health checks really. It is not good for the frog to be handled.

Your frog needs humidity to SURVIVE

Try spagnum moss or orchid bark or similar.

Stop sending your mum out to waste her money!

This really should be the sort of thing you iron out BEFORE you purchase the animal not after.

Do not believe ANY webiste that says swallowing substrate is harmless, it';s a big killer of reptiles, frog or otherwise (which you have been told in one of the other many posts you've made on the subject.

Eating substrate = bad. Simple.

Some substrate will get eaten, it's inevirtable so it's upto YOU to house your frog on a substrate that will cause the least damage if/when eaten and one that retains the right level of moisture in such a way that it provides the humidity it needs to SURVIVE.

Sorry about the capos and the attitude but you've been told endless times over the last few days in several threads.

Sand = dead whites tree frog
gravel = possible impactation from eating and possible injury tpo your frogs very delicate skin


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I guess your right. Thanks guys. :lol2:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

u should really research these things bro


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

I did. The site said gravel and sand. This is why I asked you guys. If I would have just researched, there would have been gravel and sand in my tank right now.:idea:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

you need to tell your mum to calm her spending to!!!!! lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Mihogan said:


> I did. The site said gravel and sand. This is why I asked you guys. If I would have just researched, there would have been gravel and sand in my tank right now.:idea:


Reading A website is not research. Check multiple sources. books websites forums caresheets asking in shiops etc etc.

Any decent pet/reptile shop would have been able to sell you a book for a few dollars thats all about the care of whites.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

I have done the research. I've gone to websites, been asking you guys on this forum, and the people at the pet store said fill the bottom with an inch of water! Didnt think that would work. 

This forum is for help, and im glad you guys are helping me, but this is how I do my expert - not from books, but from experts, who I admire. These experts are you


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

a small bit of water in the bottom with big pebbles in it would be ok. you can get a bag of those shiny pebbles from a pet store, only very shallow water, its just a bleeder to clean out, coz u have to do it once ever 1-2 days


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay that would work then? Cool I'll do that thanks alot

Im leaving the thread now thanks again


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

MAKE SURE WHEN HES IN THE WATER HIS HEAD IS OUT OF IT WHEN HES STOOD UP SO HE CANT DROWN!!!!!!!!!! 

also u must clean it out every 1+2 days, frogs absorb moisture through skin so you dont want em absorbing any ammonia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

So its okay to put the gravel in there if its just gravel and water, but if its gravel and dirt its not okay right?

Im guessin its because the gravel sinks in water but still could be digested on the ground.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

NO YOUR NOT LISTENING!!!! use them big shiny pebbles. throw the stupid gravel away or use it for your fish!!!! use shallow water with big shiny pebbles, loads of them! NOTHING ELSE!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh sorry you just said rocks so I thought you were talking about the pebbles. Okay how large should these rocks be? size of a thumb? how many cm?


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

just get a bag of them from a pet shop, as long as theyr alot bigget than your frog and theyr deffinatly the shiny ones. bigger than your thumb bout the size of a table spoon.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

how have you got on? your mum get you the stuff?


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

what do you mean? sorry i dont no what your sayin


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

have you done what we said? did your mother get you the eco earth and moss?


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Nope. What I actually did was keep the 3 cm of bed a beast on the ground, but covered it all up with riverbed rocks. Now theres moisture, no choking hazard, and the my favorite: it keeps my frog (and my hand when Ihold him) clean!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

its not about keeping your hands clean, if the frog didn't like it, which they do, it wouldn't go on the ground


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh well. he likes the rocks. And hes my pet. I like to hold him. I hold him once or twice a day! He rocks!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

you shouldn't be handling him that much, regardless of him 'rocking' i respect that he's your pet, but ask for my advise and il give it to you. rocks dry out frogs.

you sound to me far too inexperianced to be owning this type of pet.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

On the contrare, I have had frogs for 3 years


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

well how the f*ck do you know so little about them? im sick of talking to you, im wasting my time.

you dont know eff all about them, which is clear because you leave so many threads asking questions!!!!! buy a godamn book, and do some research.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey no need for all the swearing. If you want to swear, go to the 18+ section plz


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

kid, buy a book. you need to research the basics of amphibians. im sick of telling you stuff when you clearly dont take it on board


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats a fair point redeyedanny, i think Mihogan you should do some research in to your pet before you kill it.


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey. I have done the research.

I rented a book at my local library called Amphibians As Pets. It stated to use gravel.

I have been to websites like allaboutfrogs.org that state to use gravel.

Now I am asking you guys simple, unangry questions, because I know you guys know what your talking about.

I had my frog for a month. I used moss. Its winter here, and theres no moss left. I am simply looking for a substitute till spring.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

WE ARE TALKING ON EXPERIANCE HENSE THE CREATION OF THIS FINE FORUM! do not use gravel for the last time! just use eco-earth until your mummy can buy you some svagnum moss from the pet shop! SIMPLE. screw your hands getting dirty, you shouldn't be handling him that much anyway. leave him in the terrarium, if he's dirty and doesn't like it, he will go in his pool and wash it off! :bash:


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey! I already stated two days ago that I am using riverbed rocks not gravel. I am done talking to you. I dont need to be yelled at like this. I am reporting you to the mods.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

report me then, im only in red because of you!


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Mihogan why the hell are you reporting someone for that danny has tried to help you and your the one not taking the advice if you dont like it dont use the forum.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

:no1: cheers greg!!!!!!! :no1:


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Not a problem mate its the truth after all : victory:


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey you guys started it. I just wanted help. You gave it to me. I was just trying to ask why it was bad for him. You guys swore at me. I dont want any trouble.


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Look were not trying to start an argument or anything but it just looks like you have asked for advice and then your not taking it and doing your own thing. btw i didnt swear at you!


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry typo lol


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay guys sorry about this whole mess. Friends?


----------



## Greg (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah its in the past


----------



## eco_nerd (Mar 9, 2007)

something i have noticed with mi y 3 is when they accedently get some dirt in there mouth when they eat they spit it back out, its funny watching them cos they use there feed and pull it out.


----------

